# Started putting some machines together for a new shop.



## schor (Mar 28, 2020)

Lathe instructions. https://www.bricklink.com/v3/studio/design.page?idModel=131095
Mill instructions. https://www.bricklink.com/v3/studio/design.page?idModel=131115


----------



## Old Mud (Mar 28, 2020)

No rust machines, How cool is that ??  And i see you even have a "Blue vise" on your mill. 

  Ok so after watching the video i have a question. What about the backlash ?


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 28, 2020)

Lego toys??


----------



## schor (Mar 28, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> Lego toys??


Yes lego.


----------



## schor (Mar 28, 2020)

Just picked up a sweet drill press.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 28, 2020)

Wait, you're not planning on putting those in a van are you?



John


----------



## GL (Mar 28, 2020)

Those are pretty cool.   Wonder how many kids know what they are, since we don't have metal shop in school anymore.  I was also wondering if they run smother on 3ph.  Mrpete has an aluminum mill model that is over the top


----------



## schor (Mar 28, 2020)

GL said:


> Those are pretty cool.   Wonder how many kids know what they are, since we don't have metal shop in school anymore.  I was also wondering if they run smother on 3ph.  Mrpete has an aluminum mill model that is over the top



3phase is smoother so I went with that, but probably should have gone with single and vfd's for better speed control. Oh well.

The drill press is single.


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 28, 2020)

My 5 year old Great Grandson would know what they are.
Wher on earth did you find them??
He has a birthday coming up next month!


----------



## schor (Mar 28, 2020)

I made them from parts and imagination. I did post the designs and parts lists.


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 28, 2020)

Outstanding! Great use of legos.


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 28, 2020)

Wait,  no dro?


----------



## schor (Mar 31, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> Wait,  no dro?


Can't afford that right now.


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 31, 2020)

So, are the pieces for this available somewhere?
You have to order them individually from someone?


----------



## schor (Mar 31, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> So, are the pieces for this available somewhere?
> You have to order them individually from someone?



These are my own creations. The plans to build them are in links in the first post. You can buy parts from bricklink and other places.


----------



## stuarth44 (Mar 31, 2020)

schor said:


> Just picked up a sweet drill press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what cad prog. do you use, I  use rhino5,


----------



## schor (Apr 1, 2020)

I use Studio 2.0 for lego builds.





__





						Studio Download [BrickLink]
					






					www.bricklink.com


----------



## Janderso (Apr 1, 2020)

Those would be great for laying out a shop for flow-spacing etc.
Nicely done


----------



## stuarth44 (Apr 1, 2020)

nice, I  dunno your needs or circumstances, but have you thought of shipping machines from Euro?


----------



## schor (Apr 1, 2020)

stuarth44 said:


> nice, I  dunno your needs or circumstances, but have you thought of shipping machines from Euro?



I'd rather just build them myself.


----------



## stuarth44 (Apr 1, 2020)

good fer you


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 2, 2020)

It kinda corners the market on "machine cute".


----------



## schor (Apr 7, 2020)

Added a surface grinder to the shop.


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 7, 2020)

OMG.  I love it!!!


----------



## rwm (Apr 7, 2020)

How many times have I told you not to leave the (plastic) key in the chuck!?
Dad


----------



## GL (Aug 20, 2020)

For toolaholics we say that is there’s room in the shop, you need more tools, and when you have no room you need a bigger shop. The best part of these is it will take a bunch of them to fill the place.  Plasma/water jet table, welding area, surface plate, big break press, plate rack, radial drill, CNC machining center, horizontal mill, rotary table, band saws, etc.  Very cool..  Imagination and talent builds interesting things, nicely done.


----------

